# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ~¤ô_ô¤~ مسابقة القصاصة الضائعة  ~¤ô_ô¤~

## صفآء الروح

**& مسابقة القصاصة الضائعة &** 
*أمامك صورة* *... أقتصت منها قصاصة ولكنها ضاعت بين عدد من القصائص* *...* 
*هل بإمكانك أن تدلنا على هذه القصاصة باختيارك رقم القصاصة المناسبة ..*
*...هذي المسابقة تنمي التركيز لديكم...*
*...اتمنى انها تنال على اعجابكم...*
*... اول اجابة صحيحة لها التقييم ...*
*...و اتمنى ان اشوف تفاعل في هذي المسابقة...*

**
*وهذي أول صورة* 

*اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة؟* 



*؟؟؟*

----------


## hope

*تسلمين عالمسابقهـ* 





*رقم 2*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مسابقه رائعه جدااااااااااااا
2

----------


## إبتسام السهم

×× 2 ××

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تسلمين عالمسابقهـ* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *رقم 2*



*الله يسلمك خيتي هوب*
*جوابك صح* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقه رائعه جدااااااااااااا
> 2



* الأروع هو انتي خيتي عفاف*
*جوابك صح غناتي*
*ستيم تقييمك لأول المشاركين في المسابقة*
*الله يعطيش العافية*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مسابقه راااااائعه 
بانتظار الصوره

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ×× 2 ××



* جوابك صح خيو ابتسام*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*سيتم تقييم لأول المشاركات في المسابقة*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## قمر دنياي

في ليها اوقات المسابقه ولا لا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسااابقه حلوووة* 
*تنفع للتركيز والانتبااه*
*يسلمووو نهضه ع الفكرة الطيبه*
*وبانتظاار صورة جديده*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مسابقه راااااائعه 
> بانتظار الصوره



 * الأروع هو انتي غناتي قمورة*
*دقايق وحاطة الصورة الجديدة* 
*ان شاء الله اشوفش من المشاركين معي في هذي المسابقة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> في ليها اوقات المسابقه ولا لا



*لسا ما حددت اوقات خيتي قمورة*
*حاليا بحط الصور عشائيا*
*يمكن بعدين احدد ليها اوقات اذا لاقيت تفاعل من الأعضاء*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسااابقه حلوووة* 
> *تنفع للتركيز والانتبااه*
> *يسلمووو نهضه ع الفكرة الطيبه*
> *وبانتظاار صورة جديده*
> *تحيااتي*



* الحلو هو نتويرك لمسابقتي غناتي شذى*
*والله يسلمك يارب*
*شوي وحاطة الصورة الجديدة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

** 
*اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟* 

** 
*؟؟؟* 
**

----------


## قمر دنياي

اتوقع 3

----------


## صفآء الروح

**


**

*اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟*





*؟؟؟*

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الفل واليااسمين
نهووضه غناتي شكرا عالسؤال اني بخير الحمدلله.........

القصااصة رقم 3 ..,

الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه
وان شااء الله دوم اكون بالمسابقة الروعه
تحياااتي لج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*3*

----------


## hope

صبآح الخير 

القصآصهـ الثآلثهـ ،،

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## إبتسام السهم

×× 3 ××

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

3

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الثالثه إن شاء الله*


*وحشتيني نهوووضه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صباح الفل واليااسمين
> 
> نهووضه غناتي شكرا عالسؤال اني بخير الحمدلله......... 
> القصااصة رقم 3 ..,
> 
> الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه
> وان شااء الله دوم اكون بالمسابقة الروعه
> تحياااتي لج



*يا صباح الورد والفل والياسمين*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غلاتي شذوي*
*وجوابك صح اكيد*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يرحرمني منك يالغالية* 
*وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يارب*
*وبتوحشينننننننننننننني مرررررررة*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *3*



* جوابك صح غناتي وردة* 
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
* تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> صبآح الخير 
> 
> القصآصهـ الثآلثهـ ،،



*يا صباح الورد* 
*جوابك صح غناتي هوب*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
* تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



 *جوابك صح غناتي عفاف*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
* تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ×× 3 ××



 *جوابك صح اخوي ابتسام*
*الله يعطيك العافية* 
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 3



 *جوابك صح غناتي عاشقة*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
* تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الثالثه إن شاء الله* 
> 
> *وحشتيني نهوووضه*  
> 
> *تحياتي*



* هلا غناتي انون نورتي المسابقة والمنتدى كله*
*وانتي بعد وحشتيني اكثر والله*
*جوابك صح يالغالية* 
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك حبيبتي*
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*دمتي بخير وسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ
> 
> 
> 4



* جوابك صحيح موهبهـ غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 



* جوابك صحيح والدي العزيز ابو طارق*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 4



* جوابك صحيح وردة غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مـرااحب 
> 
> القصــاصة رقم [[ 4 ]]



*ياهلا ومرحبا* 
*جوابك صحيح أسورة غناتي*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**






**

* اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟*  
 
 
*؟؟؟*

----------


## نبراس،،،

القصااصه 
1

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

واحد اكييييييييييييييد

----------


## hope

صبآح الخيييير ,,
يمكن القصآصهـ الأولى

تحياتيـ ,,

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

((1))

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحباا /
اشتقت للمسابقة بشكل كبير ..
الله يعطيج الف عاافيه نهضة ..
واشارك اليوم فيها واقول القصاصة (1 ..
دمتي بود

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرآحب 

القصآآصه الاولى 


سلاموو

----------


## ورده محمديه

1

----------


## صفآء الروح

> القصااصه 
> 1



* جوابك صحيح اخوي قمي* 
*الله يوفقك يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

* اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟* 





*؟؟؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يمكن 1

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااا نهضة ...*
*يعطيج العاافيه خيتوو...*
*ان شاء الله القصاصه رقم 1 .<<*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*القصاصة  رقم ((1))* 

*مع التأكيد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

1

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم*

*كيفك حبيبتي نهوووضه*

*الله يعطيش العافيه والقوة يارب على الجهود الحلوه*

*مسابقه ولا أرووووع والديكور عندك أنيق وجميل ويبعث على الراحه هنا*

*وبقول جوابي  القصاصة رقم واحـــ 1 ـــد* 

*إن شاء الله*

*تقبلي فائق إحترامي وحميم مودتي وشدة إعجابي*

*يارب يسعدش*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يمكن 1



* جوابك صح غناتي دموع*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبااا نهضة ...*
> 
> *يعطيج العاافيه خيتوو...*
> *ان شاء الله القصاصه رقم 1 .<<*
> *دمتي بخير*
> 
> *تحياااتي*



* ياهلا والله شذوي غناتي*
*ويعافيش ربي* 
*جوابك صح شذوي* 
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *القصاصة رقم ((1))* 
> 
> 
> *مع التأكيد*



 *جوابك صح والدي العزيز ابو طارق*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 1



*جوابك صح غناتي ورده*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تم التقييم*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *كيفك حبيبتي نهوووضه*
> *بخير الحمدلله غناتي انون أسأل عنش* 
> *الله يعطيش العافيه والقوة يارب على الجهود الحلوه*
> *ويعافيش ربي ويخليش ليي يارب* 
> ...



*تسلمي لي غناتي انون*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك يا قمر انتي*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي خااااااااااالص تحياتي لش*
*دمتي بخير وصحة وسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

* اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟*  
  


*؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* 
*هلا غلاتي نهوووض*
*القصاصة رقم {2* *ان شاء الله* 
*حتى بنات اختي الصغار شاورتهم وعطوني هالاجابه*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*وتقبلي خالص تحيااااتي* 
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## looovely

*ســـلاااااااام..*
* كيفك نهوض؟!* 
*امممممم هذس إجابتي..2*

*إنشاء الله صح*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مرآحب* 

*القآآصه الثآنيه* 

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ع المجهود* 

*موفقه* 

*سي يوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*3 اقرب شي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الهنااء نهووووووض*
*ربي يسعد هالصباح وكل صباااح*
*جوابي القصاصه 3* 
*وربي مايحرمنا من جهودكِ*
*دمتي بعين المولى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*نهووضة... مشكورة حبيبتي ع المسابقة الروعة*

*بتوقع رقــ 3 ـــــم*

----------


## hope

اتوقع رقم 4 ؛...

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## نبراس،،،

القصاصه 3

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الثالثة

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الإحابة الصحيحة هي القصاصة رقم 3* 
*وهذا هو التوضيح بالصورة*
**

*تم تقييم الأجابات الصحيحة*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*تقبلو تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*السلام عليكم*
*صباح \ مساء الخير*
*ادري بتقولو المسابقة مغبرة*
*بس اكيد وحشتكم*
*وانا كذالك اشتقت الها*
*عشان كذا راح نجددها من جديد ونرجع مع القصاصات الضائعة*
*ويالله نبدأ مع هذي الصورة*



* اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في هذه الصورة ؟؟* 

**


*؟؟؟*
**

**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلييييييييييين غنااتي*
*صح بجد هالمسااابقه وحشتنااااااا كتير*
*بس مو اكثر من صاااحبتها واحسن شيء رديتي فتحتيهااا..*
*رح اختار ان شااء الله* 
*القصاصه رقم /2*
*اتمنى لكِ التوفيق نهضه*
*ودي لكِ..*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حبيبة قلبي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وصباحك عسل ومربى وكل ماتحبينه

والله عاد ماني خبيرة في الـ  Jigsaw

بس حاولت أخربطها على البرنامج

شغل مو متقن

لكن تأكدت انها رقم إثنين



تسلمي على الجهد اللي ولا أرووووووع

كل إعجابي

كل محبتي

كل قلبي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

2

وحشتنا هالمسابقة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اهلييييييييييين غنااتي*
> *صح بجد هالمسااابقه وحشتنااااااا كتير*
> *بس مو اكثر من صاااحبتها واحسن شيء رديتي فتحتيهااا..*
> *رح اختار ان شااء الله* 
> *القصاصه رقم /2*
> *اتمنى لكِ التوفيق نهضه*
> *ودي لكِ..*



*هلا غناتي شذوي*
*مو قد ما انتو واحشيني في المنتدى*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*اجابة صحيحة قمر*
*تم التقييم ×2*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*وربي ما يحرمني من روعة حضورك*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *حبيبة قلبي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *وصباحك عسل ومربى وكل ماتحبينه* 
> *والله عاد ماني خبيرة في الـ Jigsaw* 
> *بس حاولت أخربطها على البرنامج* 
> *شغل مو متقن* 
> *لكن تأكدت انها رقم إثنين* 
> ** 
> ...



 
*ياهلا غناتي انونة*
*صبحش ربي بالخير وفتح ابواب الرزق كلها لش يارب*
*مافي شي يصعب على انونة القمر الله يحميها من العين*
*واجابة صحيحة غناتي*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*وربي ما يحرمني منك*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> 2
> 
> وحشتنا هالمسابقة



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*اجابتك صحيحة* 
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*تم التقييم*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

* اين هي القصاصة الضائعة في الصورة التالية؟* 







*؟؟؟*
*وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (05-14-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه



----------

صفآء الروح (06-21-2010)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام علسكم

اتوقعها رقـــ3ــم

----------

صفآء الروح (06-21-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

هذا  هو الحل  عندي  ابنتي 

يعطيكي  الف الف  عافية 

ابو طارق

----------

صفآء الروح (06-21-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اعتذر للتأخير في التصحيح*
*ما شاء الله جميع الإجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية* 
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بسعادة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

**
*أين هي القصاصة الضائعة في الصورة التالية؟*
** 



 

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الورد صفاء*
*وحشتيني غنااتي ووحشتني هالمسابقه ..*
*اخباركِ...؟*

*اجابتي هنا / القصاصه 2*
*وان شاااء الله صحيحه..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااافيه..*
*ماننحرم مجهودكِ..*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## ابو طارق

**

*يعطيكي العافية ابنتي* 

*صفآء الروح* 

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## اعشق ابي

مسابقة كشووخة اول مرة ادخوولها 
مدري اتوووقع 4 (اربعة )

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اتوقعها رقـــ2ـــــم*

*يعطيك العافية نهوووضة.؟...  اقصد صفاء*

*موفقين* 

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اختار رقم 2
توني ادري ان الاخت صفاء الروح = نهـــ احساس ضـــة
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بايين انها 2*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر اليديد

----------

